# Question for the Ladies?



## USAF1982 (Jan 27, 2009)

Good morning all,
First off, let me state that I love nothing better than waking up to my horny wife and her wanting morning sex... 

Granted, it's been probably 2 years or more since this has happened. IMO morning sex is the best time for sex, especially when the woman initiates.

So my question is "what would make you women wake up wanting sex?" What could a guy do that would make you want him early in the morning before getting on w/ your day?

I love my wife and we have been having sex more regularly but it seems like we always have to schedule sex around the kids (when they go to sleep, etc.) and she's not much of a morning person. I really wish she'd wake up one morning and just take me...

What can I do the night before, etc., to increase my chances of this? For my wife, it seems like she needs preparation to get in the state-of-mind or mode of sex. I simply have an "on/off" switch and can get going at a moments notice... When she sleeps she's not thinking about sex, so when she wakes up sex is probably the last thing on her mind.

Me on the other hand, usually got "morning wood" and would love to get my days started more often w/ a "big" bang!

Thoughts, ideas, or any advise would be very much appreciated. Thanks! :smthumbup:


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

I love it when im woken by my husband gentle stroking me gentle kisses on my neck,
Its alway better at the weekends when ive not got to worry about getting everyone breakfast and off to school etc.
My husband did once say to me i'll put up your shelfs as long as im greeted with a good time in the morning!! whilst i did smile and laugh i made sure i woke him with his reward 
As always juggling children and a good love life continues to be hard work lol!!!


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

i am not a morning person so there's pretty much nothing that woudl make me want sex in the morning...unless my H told me thats when he really likes it and i might try, but i cant say it woudl be good sicne i wouldnt really be in the mood. 

the only thing i can think of is to get her really horny for a couple of days by talking about her fantasies. maybe she'll have a dream and wake up wanting it.


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

Mornings really don't do it for me, Sex first thing is a guy thing 'morning glory' and all that.

I do it fairly often mainly because hubby appreciates it, so if its something you want rather than try and tease her into doing it just tell her its something that you'd appreciate her doing. Just make sure you reciprocate in some other way.


----------



## T-Dub (Feb 2, 2009)

Wake up with your head between her legs , maybe that will help?


----------



## Junebug (Dec 7, 2008)

ljtseng said:


> i am not a morning person so there's pretty much nothing that woudl make me want sex in the morning...unless my H told me thats when he really likes it and i might try, but i cant say it woudl be good sicne i wouldnt really be in the mood. the only thing i can think of is to get her really horny for a couple of days by talking about her fantasies. maybe she'll have a dream and wake up wanting it.


:iagree: I have to agree here... I'm not a morning sex person. I am not a fan of morning breath although my husband doesn't really get morning breath, my hair is all over the place, I'm snuggly and cozy, not horny and ready for sex. At least let me brush my teeth and do other things that are required first thing in the morning!! Catch me in the shower and it's all good then.


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

I would have to say there's not much that can be done to get a woman in the mood for morning sex, if its just not her thing. I dont like morning sex at all (well maybe on a super rare occasion i wake up ready to go) I believe taht for women, Sex is a state of mind as well. Just waking up with tangled hair, morning breath and still tired is not very arousing. Plus is you have kids youre usually thinkging "man i could be getting more sleeping b4 the kids wake up"

Best bet is to tell her that you love it and would like a quickie in the morning and see if she'll be nice enough to grant your wish...


----------



## mike1 (Jun 15, 2009)

I wish the same thing; I think a lot of us guys really like morning sex and for women not so much, and I've tried many many things without success. To be honest I don't think there is a single thing we men can do to increase the chances. 

The occasional time when this has happened its been pretty random. Usually I would say the primary reason is she had a sex dream and it got her very aroused.


----------

